# Books and places to learn



## DionM (10 October 2008)

So with badly burnt fingers from being a long term equities investor (fundamentals no worky in this environment so I'm sitting in the red at present) I'm thinking about Forex as a way to help pay the bills ...

First stop is some learning - can anyone recommend some good books, online learning etc?  I ain't putting any money in until I've done some schooling.


----------



## tayser (10 October 2008)

*Re: Books, places to learn etc*

very good book which will help explain the mechanics of the market (cheap too): http://www.moneybags.com.au/default.asp?d=0&t=1&id=5016&c=0&a=74

Once you'd have a read of that, look online, there's craploads of free trading systems that you can demo - specifically look at that forexfactory.com Forums, also recommend bookmarking the mainpage of FF as its economic calendar is 2nd to none IMO.

HTH.


----------



## tcoates (10 October 2008)

*Re: Books, places to learn etc*

Check out the chartology section at CNBC...

http://search.cnbc.com/main.do?target=all&keywords=chartology

Videos are worth looking at. For example:

* Spotting A Bottom
* Is the bottom in

You might not agree with the commentators but should get something out out the videos. 

Actually, look at most of the fast money videos.

Tim


----------

